# Macbaren Golden Extra



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*

OK, I did not see this one in the reviews, so here goes my first pipe tobacco review.

Macbaren Golden Extra

I just getting used to pipe terminology, but this is "ready rubbed" so according to my tobacconist I do not need to rub it much and pack it loosely.

I really enjoyed this tobacco. It was not overly sweet and smelled like molasses. It burned really well.

It was slightly naturally sweet, not overpowering and had a good nutty flavor.

This is a Burley blend.

http://www.mac-baren.com/Default.aspx?ID=1254

I bought a couple of ounces to try later this week.


----------



## Smoke King David (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*

I am new to this forum, but have smoked pipes and cigars for some time now :tu 
Nice summary of Golden Extra. I have smoked many of the MacBaren blends, and this one smokes the coolest. The honey/molasses notes do not overwhelm the natural tobacco taste. This is one of my favorites.
If you are looking for a bit more of an aromatic, I suggest mixing 2 to 3 parts Golden Extra with 1 part black cavendish (I use Lane BCA), although I almost always smoke Golden Extra without black cav.

Smoke King David



tech-ninja said:


> OK, I did not see this one in the reviews, so here goes my first pipe tobacco review.
> 
> Macbaren Golden Extra
> 
> ...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

welcome to CS, SKD.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*



Smoke King David said:


> I am new to this forum, but have smoked pipes and cigars for some time now :tu
> Nice summary of Golden Extra. I have smoked many of the MacBaren blends, and this one smokes the coolest. The honey/molasses notes do not overwhelm the natural tobacco taste. This is one of my favorites.
> If you are looking for a bit more of an aromatic, I suggest mixing 2 to 3 parts Golden Extra with 1 part black cavendish (I use Lane BCA), although I almost always smoke Golden Extra without black cav.
> 
> Smoke King David


Welcome to the forum Smoke King David!


----------



## Ultravox (Jan 4, 2007)

Does it live up to the epithet of being the 'MacBlowtorch'? p


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Welcome to the jungle, SKD! p


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

For all the raving reviews (elsewhere) I had come across pertaining to MB Golden Extra, I couldn't wait to try it. Based on my other experiences with MB tobaccos I almost made the foolish mistake of ordering a half pound off the internet just in good confidence. Boy am I glad I didn't. For people who like a more natural tobacco taste this is a good choice but I guess I don't fall into that category. To me it was as if I had stuffed a wad of dried Redman into my pipe and started to puff away. I found nothing likeable about it with the exception that it did burn fairly well. Well, you can't like them all, but I will hold onto this tin and give it another try in the future.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Mad Hatter said:


> For all the raving reviews (elsewhere) I had come across pertaining to MB Golden Extra, I couldn't wait to try it. Based on my other experiences with MB tobaccos I almost made the foolish mistake of ordering a half pound off the internet just in good confidence. Boy am I glad I didn't. For people who like a more natural tobacco taste this is a good choice but I guess I don't fall into that category. To me it was as if I had stuffed a wad of dried Redman into my pipe and started to puff away. I found nothing likeable about it with the exception that it did burn fairly well. Well, you can't like them all, but I will hold onto this tin and give it another try in the future.


I'm with Mad Hatter on this one. Actually it's not that I so much DISlike this tobac. It was one of my firsts and I thought it was pretty decent at the time But given the last 4-5 months of piping MB GE has slipped into the foggy reaches of past smoking experience, not likely to be repeated.


----------

